# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Испанские сайты

## Larisa

Добрый день.
А какие есть испанские сайты, например, типа нашего, mail.ru, rambler.ru

----------


## translationsnmru

Вас интересуют именно _испанские_ или любые испаноязычные? Насчёт чисто испанских я не знаю, а испаноязычных довольно много, например, hispawista.com -- там есть новости, почта, поисковик. 
Есть ещё испаноязычные версии известных англоязычных или международных порталов, например, es.yahoo.com, google.es и т.д.

----------

